# Striped queen!



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

We have our first striped queen. All of our other ones are a light brown. Is this a different breed and if so what is it.

downhome


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

Take a picture and post it!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Queens of the same breed can differ just like the children of the same parnats.

We raise our own queens and they rainge from nearly all black to a almost bright orange. Mostly they are smoky though.

 Al


----------

